# Diabetes news 23/03/09



## Admin (Mar 23, 2009)

*Screen depressed patients for diabetes, GPs are urged*
GPs should consider screening patients with depression for signs of diabetes, research suggests. Previous studies have tended to focus on patients' risk of becoming depressed once diagnosed with diabetes.
http://www.healthcarerepublic.com/n...rticle&nNewsID=891180&sHashCode=//lAddComment


----------

